# Google- Evaluation of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Quality of Life (IBS-QOL ... - 7thSpace Interactive (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Evaluation of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Quality of Life (IBS-QOL ...*
*7thSpace Interactive (press release)*
Diarrhea-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS-d) significantly diminishes the health-related quality of life (HRQOL) of patients. Psychological and social impacts are common with many IBS-d patients reporting comorbid depression, anxiety *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

